# My First Spalted Maple



## rblakemore (Jul 24, 2014)

Here is some spalted maple cut up and getting ready for Cactus  Juice.  Look at my posts on the maple in "Other Things We Make" to see the history.  Cut awkwardly due to the shape of the maple.  This maple was cut in May, the top ones had some extra time in my compost bin.  The pieces have great grain, maple figuring, spalting, and grub holes (for filling).


----------



## George417 (Jul 24, 2014)

Look very good. They will make some very nice pens


----------

